# Itchy Scrotum



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Any other guys have this? Mine has really been itchy lately and it bothers me. :um


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i trimmed mine so not really


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I clicked on this thread so fast.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

This is both TMI and not enough I. 
Possible causes:

-fungus (jock itch). Treatment: over the counter medication.

-dry skin (due to cold weather). Treatment: vaseline.
-You're not being serious (due to a strong desire to troll). Treatment:


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

u shouldn't shave ur private area because it will just grow back spikey and more itchy


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Take a bath? Use soap and hot water? No more wiping with poison ivy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> u shouldn't shave ur private area because it will just grow back spikey and more itchy


I've never shaved my privates.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

lotion can cure desert testicals by storing moisturizer moistness to the dry sacks


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Any other guys have this? Mine has really been itchy lately and it bothers me. :um


Left or Right ?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Itch it.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

itchy scrot can be cured by washing with soap and water, down there, and wearing clean fitting underwears.


----------



## Toeter (Oct 29, 2011)

^ Either that or turn your underwear inside out, you might be allergic to the inner fabric. Please keep us op to date


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Toeter said:


> ^ Either that or turn your underwear inside out, you might be allergic to the inner fabric. Please keep us op to date


it may be from friction, since the inner fabric is the same as the outer, no? i wonder if the OP can get over this issue, a cause for his anxiety, and thru that cure his SA. itd be nice to see him post in the triumph section about it.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Carefully remove the scrotum and soak in a bowl of mild soap for 30 minutes to an hour depending on itchiness. Hang in bright sun to dry and neutralize bacteria. Rehydrate in saline solution and replace scrotum. Keep the area clean and dry to prevent reoccurring outbreaks.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you seem a little....preoccupied.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I had that problem once. It was James Brown down there.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the hardest working man in scro business.....


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I do wash my scrotum thoroughly every time I shower. I use an antibacterial soap.

:stu


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I've never shaved my privates.


 In that case, I don't know what to tell you. It might get itchy if you don't wash but it really shouldn't if you shower at least twice a week.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Thanks for the advice. I do wash my scrotum thoroughly every time I shower. I use an antibacterial soap.
> 
> :stu


More seriously do you get sweaty down there easily? A sweaty scrot is an itchy scrot in the making. Antibacterial soap might also be too harsh. Try using body soap. Something that won't dry it out too much. Might want to moisturize with a lotion a bit too.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do sweat a lot down there, especially in the summer.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I do sweat a lot down there, especially in the summer.


Do you shower and change underwear daily? I think moisturizing and using a gentle soap will solve the problem if you do.

I have been talking about scrotoms unusually often lately.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

i love how people are answering this post like it not any bit strange lol


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

You might have jock itch... it's no big deal you can go see your doctor for some cream or you can start showering twice a day and spraying the anti-fungal (athlete's foot) products onto your scrotom, generously coat skin 2-3 inches beyond rash. Do not stop treatment for 2 weeks.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

jaymusic1992 said:


> i love how people are answering this post like it not any bit strange lol


Itchy scrotoms are a fact of life for males, young lady.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

offbyone said:


> Do you shower and change underwear daily? I think moisturizing and using a gentle soap will solve the problem if you do.
> 
> I have been talking about scrotoms unusually often lately.


Nope. Not daily. :um


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

jaymusic1992 said:


> i love how people are answering this post like it not any bit strange lol


Interesting that some females are posting in here... :sus


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

OK. What about your detergent? Have you tried washing your underwear in plain water? It sounds gross but it works just fine. Maybe use the sanitary cycle if your washer has one. Could be you have an allergy or sensitivity to detergent or fabric softener.


----------



## New2LA (Dec 18, 2011)

You got the herpes bro.:wtf


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> OK. What about your detergent? Have you tried washing your underwear in plain water? It sounds gross but it works just fine. Maybe use the sanitary cycle if your washer has one. Could be you have an allergy or sensitivity to detergent or fabric softener.


I use the cheap store brand stuff.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

sorry Cletis, but this is rather hilarious, it just sounds funny  this has cheered me up.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

New2LA said:


> You got the herpes bro.:wtf


Nope. No sores. Just itching.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Itch it.


I scratch it all the time. It's kinda embarassing in public.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Toeter said:


> Please keep us op to date


Shall I send you a weekly PM updating the condition of my scrotum?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cassabell said:


> sorry Cletis, but this is rather hilarious, it just sounds funny  this has cheered me up.


There's nothing funny about an itchy scrotum.


----------



## New2LA (Dec 18, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Nope. No sores. Just itching.


Genital warts?


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Interesting that some females are posting in here... :sus


You heard the man ladies...










Now you know why Spider Man is hiding behind the trees...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mindful Eyes said:


> Now you know why Spider Man is hiding behind the trees...


Because he's itching his scrotum?

Anyway...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jaymusic1992 said:


> i love how people are answering this post like it not any bit strange lol


I prefer the term "masculine itching" thank you very much. :yes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

New2LA said:


> Genital warts?


Nope. :um


----------



## Trmick (Nov 10, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed the advertisements that pop-up because of this post? Jock itch, herpes.....laundry detergent!!??


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

This thread bothers me. It is inappropriate. Do you think anyone thinks better of you after reading this?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Cletis, I suggest you see a doctor for your condition.


----------

